# Fluval 304/305 media placement and choices...



## tooch420

Hello all, I've got a question for all you Fluval users. What is the best media to use and where in the flter should they go?

I have a Fluval 403 with Chemi-Pure bags in the bottom, and a mix of bio-balls and ceramic rings in the middle and top...I also have a Fluval 305 with carbon bags at the bottom and middle, and bio-balls at the top. I plan on replaceing the carbon with chemi-pure bags when I do my next cleaning because I've heard some mixed opinions on carbon.

Thanks in advance :thumb:


----------



## newforestrob

I have been running my fluval 305 for a few years with floss in the bottom, carbon in the middle and ceramic rings on top without issue(until recently after doing maintenance had air lock that was blowing bubbles for days, even after priming seems to be ok now though)(approximately 30-35 gal. tank)Hope that helps 8)


----------



## rgr4475

Carbon is only good for removing medications or odors from your tank. If you're not using carbon for either than its a waste of money. A normal running tank shouldn't have odors coming from the tank anyway. In my 305 I run Bio max noodles in the bottom and middle compartments and filter floss in the top compartment to remove fine particles before the water leaves the filter to go back into the tank . Thats all I run in my canister. I replace the floss about once a month. I buy a big bag of pillow stuffing from Wal-mart for about $3.50 and it works great. I've never used the Chemi pure before so I can't comment on it.


----------



## dondosae1

Pillow stuffing? Really??? What an interesting idea...and financially cheaper!

I was just searching here to find out what media Fluval owners were using. Someone mentioned "floss", what exactly is that. The Biomax Noodles are just the ceramic rings, no?

Sounds like I need to get rid of my carbon. My tank JUST got done cycling and I was finally able to add fish. Should I keep it in there for now?

Thanks.


----------



## highflyingk9

i have a 405 and run the containers with bio rings, no carbon, no floss and leave the filtering to the vertical media inserts. My ac70 has filter media on the bottom with a purigen filled bag on the top. My 72gallon is crystal clear within a day of vaccuuming/water changes. when i only used the 405, i had bio rings in the bottom and middle with the purigen on the top. allow the filter to remove the coarse particles first, leaving relatively clear water for the refining media at the top whether its floss, purigen or whatever...if the fine media is too far upstream it will get clogged sooner and reduce the effectiveness of the filter and volume of water cycled!


----------



## newforestrob

Isn't the top tray the last tray for water to go threw? If so, would you not want the cleanest water to go threw your bio-media


----------



## highflyingk9

> Isn't the top tray the last tray for water to go threw? If so, would you not want the cleanest water to go threw your bio-media


debatable. i would rather the bio media work its biological magic first vs. have my purigen bag get "tired" quicker. in my case, the purigen was acting as a polisher. however, i agree that it is wise to have a mechanical filter before the biomedia.


----------



## rgr4475

dondosae1 said:


> Pillow stuffing? Really??? What an interesting idea...and financially cheaper!
> 
> I was just searching here to find out what media Fluval owners were using. Someone mentioned "floss", what exactly is that. The Biomax Noodles are just the ceramic rings, no?
> 
> Sounds like I need to get rid of my carbon. My tank JUST got done cycling and I was finally able to add fish. Should I keep it in there for now?
> 
> Thanks.


Floss can be found in any pet store called "Filter floss". It's marketed for fish tanks but its basically the same as pillow floss. And yes the Biomax noodles are the ceramic rings. Biomax is the brand name.


----------



## Riceburner

I run crushed coral in the bottom basket, pot scrubbies in the middle and filter sponge in the top. Seems to be working.


----------



## natalie559

I have a fluval 405 and the water flows through the sponges, then a basket with plastic pot scrubbers, basket with ceramic noodles, basket with ceramic noodles with quilt batting on top, then the last basket which is just quilt batting for the final water polish before it goes back to the tank.

I wouldn't use carbon and the quilt batting I buy at walmart or craft store.

I also use sponge pre filters to extend the time in between cleanings and to help protect the filter from sand.


----------



## tooch420

I notice a some of you guys not using any bio balls? Is'nt that what keeps the "beneficial bacteria" in the water? Am I using too much bio balls in the two filters I'm running? Maybe I should have more floss or bags in there for polishing? I dont know :-?

Sounds like a good setup would be after the water goes through the vertical sponges, then some floss at the bottom, then bio-balls in middle, and finally some carbon or chemi-pure bags to polish the H2O...Hows that sound 8)


----------



## natalie559

In my set up the pot scrubbies and ceramic noodles do the same job as bio balls.

In my opinion 2 out of 4 baskets dedicated to bio (plus you have the sponges and all other surfaces to grow bio) is enough, perhaps more than enough, and that the other baskets should be dedicated to mechanical i.e. quilt batting to polish and remove particles.

The batting will grow bio too. It's just that you replace it vs rinse it like the other bio sources. You could fill the whole canister with the stuff just so long as you didn't replace it all at once.


----------



## tooch420

well i got 6 baskets combined with the two filters, so that would give me 4 baskets of mechanical media...I DO have a lot of stuff floating around even with 2 filters, that should'nt be. Maybe i need more mechanical.


----------



## tooch420

So, no one likes to use Carbon?


----------



## newforestrob

I think the ultimate decision is yours to make but whatever your choices are, dont keep changing the media or you might (will) disturb your Bio.Good luck


----------



## tooch420

Ok, so i changed the setup to hopefully better the filtration...put an outlet on the left and the right and put both intakes in the center. Also I've added filter floss to 2 of the 3 baskets in both my canisters, hopefully this will eliminate all the fine floating debris in the tank.


----------

